# Healthier Pizza



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2005)

PA Baker made me think of this - when I want a healthier pizza here is what I do.  I do make my own pesto, grill my own chicken, and roast my own peppers.

whole wheat wrap
pesto
roasted red peppers
thinly sliced white onion or red
grilled chicken cut in chunks
canned chopped artichokes (rinsed first)
oregano
chili flakes
low fat mozzarella (I sometimes use water-packed)

Take wrap and slather on some pesto.  Top with all the other things ending with oregano, chili flakes and then the mozzarella.

Bake 350° F for 30 minutes


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

That sounds delicious, elf!  I often do the same thing with whole wheat pitas.  They (and wraps) are a perfect size for individual pizzas!


----------



## VegOut (Mar 25, 2005)

A cheeseless pizza is actually really delicious. They serve plenty of them in Italy. if the sauce is tasty and the vegetables are roasted so there is lots of flavour, you don't miss the cheese at all.


----------

